# In-Home Pet Euthanasia Puts Pets, Owners at Ease



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I didn't even know about this in San Diego. I do know members have posted about vets coming to their homes. 

In-Home Pet Euthanasia Puts Pets, Owners at Ease - Local News - San Diego, CA - msnbc.com

This is a great option, especially for larger pets, like dogs. Given the choice, though, I still would have chosen the garden outside my vet's office for Cinderella.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

We did this with one of my childhood pets a few years ago. We were waiting for her to pass on her own and it got to be too much (for her and us) so our vet came out and did it. It cost us about $300 but it was completely worth it. He took her remains with him and called us when her ashes were ready for pick up.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

In my time as a vet nurse, I did some home visits with the vets. I found euthanasia's hard enough when the owners were very upset but home euthanasia was always so much harder for the vet/vet nurse as it was always so much more emotional - you are in their space and it's so much harder. I had to fight back tears many times and once, both the vet and I actually had tears with the owners. I think it's such a good service to offer people and as you said Marie, especially with large dogs. 

We also have a company here that comes and collects the pet for cremation if that's what the owners want - they will pick them up either from the vet, or their home and deliver the ashes back to the same place.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

I am disabled and was unable to handle my Mom's crippled Brittany Spaniel when it came time to have him euthanized. One of our local vets made an appointment and came to the house, even removed Cagney's body for cremation afterwards. It was such a relief both Mom and I could be with him when he died and the vet was just wonderful.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Our vet offers in-home service as well, and they will take the animal to have it cremated if that's what the owners want. 

I would choose that option over doing it in the vet's office, mainly for the pet....so they can be in the comfort of their loving home. Either way it's tragic for the family.

Unfortunately our last cat died in our home.....not by euthanasia though.....talk about tragic. Although, I am glad he was in our bed when he passed and not uncomfortable at the vet's office that he hated. *and...queue my tears*


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Meezer_lover said:


> *and...queue my tears*


Ain't that the truth. Actually, I think having the kitty pass away in your bed sounds absolutely ideal. He/she was giving you a big gift by removing the decision making you might have had to do.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

our former pet sitter, who is now a vet helped our silvie cat cross over, silvie days were short and she went downhill quickly late one day, we called her office and she stopped by on her way home, silvie passed quietly in her favorite bed,( silvie stressed badly on car rides) it was a sad evening but was the best way the situation could happen, the vet also brought a paw print kit, since silvie was a kitten she had pet sat for us (she was a tech at the vets we used at that time)


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My Mini was helped over the bridge @ home. Our vet was a close family friend and took care of it for us then my brothers buried her up in the pasture where she loved to chase birds.

For my Rebel it was the back of my car. He always loved the idea of going somewhere. He was a show/field champion and then retired to stud so a ride in the car meant a competition or something even more....exciting. So I loaded him up in the back of my SUV and we drove him out to a large field on the farm and the vet met us there. He had a good romp, found a few quail and was happy and tired when it was time. He was buried near Mini.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

It would be such a relief to have the option of your friend crossing over the Bridge at home. It was so hard when I had to load Bailey into the car and drive him to the vet, something that he hated. We then had to wait in an exam room for quite a while until the vet could come in. We sat on the cold floor as we waited and it was so impersonal and terrible- so much worse than it should have been.

Several years ago our Nikki passed at home, in his bed, just as he should have. He went on his own.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Someone near me must be slicing onions


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

At home euthanasia would be the ONLY option I would consider for my cats, if it came down to that. I cannot stand the thought of them experiencing their final moments, stressed and afraid in an unfamiliar place. It is great that there are vets who are caring enough to come out and offer this wonderful, yet heartbreaking service.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Marie I got a lump in my throat thinking again of your special time with Cinderella. Your vet has a very special place at her office to say Good Bye. Not a sterile office room on a cold table. All vet offices should have that. 

My vet does home euthanasia. She makes it so meaningful. She post pictures of the animals on her website. Every so often I go and look at the fosters weve had to help transition on to their next life. It comforts me that they are remembered there. She even put up my cat Mz Tess there even though she died in her sleep. Remembering is important to me. 

Ive had to be at vet offices to put down ferals and it sucks. I hate it. Ive had my vet call during surgery trying to save a feral and it wasnt going to be possible. I could hear the machines beaping in the background but she wanted my approval. I know she sent energy to help them pass peacefully and carefully took care of their bodies till I could pick them up. 










Our vet came to the house when my sister had to put down her 21 year old Cornish rex cat ~bat baby. I gave my sister this book to read. Otis had come on the bed to say good-bye to bat baby after she passed at home. Otis fell asleep on the book! We had no idea just a few weeks later he would pass too. It was so peaceful the experience with Bat Baby. Im so glad this is an idea that is gaining ground in the animal community.


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't know of any vets around here that do in-home euthanasia. I think our state laws have something to do with that. However, there is a service that one of the large pet centers(no-kill shelter, adoption, vet, boutique, dog park, pet cemetery) offers. They will pick up the remains of your pet from any local vet and transport them for interment at their cemetery. They also have a lot of options for memorials and things. It's really nice. I am sure it helps a lot of people with the loss.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I've been thinking about that lately and I'm going to see if I can have that done when my Razzle and Geets need to go. They are scared of car rides and terrified at the vets. Last time I took Razzle to the vets he was shaking he was so scared. I don't want that to happen when the time comes.

Kathy


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I wasn't planning on have Samantha euthanized when I rushed her to the vet, but she was in great distress and not all there.
I still tear up when I recall that awful day, they had a room with a couch and they brought here to me wrapped in a blanket with the catheter in her hind leg, she wasn't in pain but she wasn't all there, my bright and beautiful baby had become old and feeble over night and it was heart breaking.
I held her and told her how much I loved her, then the vet came in and asked if I was ready, can one ever be ready to end the life of a beloved friend.
The gave her the meds and she passed away in my arms, my sweet little girl was just fur and bones her bright spirit was gone.
Chiquita is about 12 and I dread the day, she doesn't like other people at all, I'm trying to get her over her fear.
It's the ultimate duty we as pet owner have to perform, being there for our small ones as they pass over to the other side.
I'm glad there are vets that will make house calls, it's a terrible time but it's part of the deal, we get year of love from our pet's and this is the price we pay.


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

When we knew that Madi was dying, we planned in-home, but when the day came, the in-home vet couldn't make it for another 12+ hours. That was too long to let him suffer. The in-home vet said that she typically needs at least 24-48 hours. Well, many of you know how it is when you're trying to make that difficult decision as to when to let go. I can't imagine the pain of planning it out 48 hours in advance.

I guess my point is that if you can get a vet to come to your house on short notice, that's obviously the least stressful for your cat; however, you can't always get what you want


----------

